# Pens for Gun Shows



## Johnturner (Mar 7, 2014)

I saw some posts about how some of you sell at gun shows. How is that market? How popular is the bolt action? Do they like any other type? I was thinking slimlines with different clips (deer head, fish, flag).
Thanks
John


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 7, 2014)

Bolt actions are a great seller for me at regular art shows. I would expect them to do very well at gun shows.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2014)

I put my bolt actions on Facebook two weeks ago and even though I sold cheaper and raised the price. I sold 25 last week and 40 this week

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 7, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I put my bolt actions on Facebook two weeks ago and even though I sold cheaper and raised the price. I sold 25 last week and 40 this week


Did you just use your personal page for listing them or did you have a page dedicated to your turnings?


----------



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Did you just use your personal page for listing them or did you have a page dedicated to your turnings?


I guess a personal page I don't know anything about Facebook. Just put them on my timeline I think and the local buy sale trade but I had a few orders of 5 and 10 at a time. Like I said I sold to cheap at first but uped the price and still selling.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 7, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I guess a personal page I don't know anything about Facebook. Just put them on my timeline I think and the local buy sale trade but I had a few orders of 5 and 10 at a time. Like I said I sold to cheap at first but uped the price and still selling.


sweet that is awesome!! I have been trying etsy but haven't had much luck yet. Hopfully I can find the right formula soon.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2014)

I


Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> sweet that is awesome!! I have been trying etsy but haven't had much luck yet. Hopfully I can find the right formula soon.


didn't sell a thing on etsy and why aren't you posting pictures. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 7, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I
> 
> didn't sell a thing on etsy and why aren't you posting pictures. Lol


hehe I haven't taken many pix. Now that the cat is out of the bag i should post some more. I did post pix of the birds eye maple HF I did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 8, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I put my bolt actions on Facebook two weeks ago and even though I sold cheaper and raised the price. I sold 25 last week and 40 this week



Tom,
Do you have a link to where you sell on Facebook?

Les


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 8, 2014)

My Sportsman/Gun Show set up last weekend.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Gun%20Shows/DSC06869Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Gun%20Shows/DSC06875Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Gun%20Shows/DSC06876Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Gun%20Shows/DSC06878Custom.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 8, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> My Sportsman/Gun Show set up last weekend.
> 
> Les
> 
> ...


Wow wow wow wow


----------



## Tclem (Mar 8, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Tom,
> Do you have a link to where you sell on Facebook?
> 
> Les


I think my Facebook page is www.facebook.com/tclem76. 
Let me know if that works it's just a regular page and people have been sending me messages. Not a selling page. I mainly put them in the surrounding counties buy/sell/trade pages and leave my phone number or email


----------



## Johnturner (Mar 8, 2014)

Les 
Thanks for posting your set up - it shows me I am not ready to do gun shows - I need a LOT more inventory!!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 15, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> My Sportsman/Gun Show set up last weekend.
> 
> Les
> 
> ...


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 15, 2014)

Set the both up just like he makes his pens , very professional


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 15, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I think my Facebook page is www.facebook.com/tclem76.
> Let me know if that works it's just a regular page and people have been sending me messages. Not a selling page. I mainly put them in the surrounding counties buy/sell/trade pages and leave my phone number or email


Great facebook photos in the shavings. I think that adds to your sells .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

